# Soap Shop, products and the new store.



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Someone told me I hadn't put up new photos of the store, these are semi new..

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152365295235252.949132.746165251&type=3


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just amazing! I sat with my family and went through each picture a couple of times. What a wonderful dream come true. You have worked hard, and it has paid off. Great job.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## jasonmtapia (Apr 3, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

